# How to prevent a baby pulling out plugs from powerpoints



## cloa513 (Mar 26, 2016)

In Japan, we have powerpoints like this
http://www.jnto.go.jp/eng/arrange/essential/electricity.html
My son likes to pull out plugs sometimes. Is there an easy fix? Haven't seen anything in shops but we haven't looked hard. 
The alternate danger of him sticking things in isn't a risk yet.


----------



## katelove (Apr 28, 2009)

Something like this maybe?

http://www.ebay.com.au/bhp/power-point-cover

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cloa513 (Mar 26, 2016)

Something like that which you can make yourself or is available in Japan. The linked item isn't. Also all powerpoints connections are one above each other rather than side to side.


----------



## newmamalizzy (Jul 23, 2010)

We had something by safety first, like a box that covered the plugs. Not sure they would work for you, but perhaps there's something similar.

http://m.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2792248

Like those.


----------



## cloa513 (Mar 26, 2016)

*Tried some covers but the strong double sided tapes fails*

One has survived quite well protecting the computer connection but the other one that protects the fan keeps falling off even though we bought branded strong double sided tape and let it stay for its 1 hour undisturbed time.


----------

